# The Revelation Of The Pyramids



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Things that the Pyramids could of taught us, even though we in fact discovered a lot of it without the Pyramids:

If you divide the width of the base with the height you are left with Pi squared.

Pi one of the building blocks in math's, science and engineering *?** (**/**p**a?**/**) *3.14159

Pi squared and the golden number occur again and again in all other areas of building.

The pyramid was built with Meters in mind, they knew what the Meter was as the calculations were done using the Meter.

The meter is made from exact calculations of the worlds "diameter" and divided down, back in a time where this was not possible.

The speed of light - Its value is 299,792,458 meters per second, if you draw a circle round the outside of the pyramid following the

outside the outer edges, and then draw a circle inside the pyramid again so it touches the edges from the inside

then you are left with the exact calculation to the meter of the speed of light, coincidence?

It's been discovered that the position of the 3 pyramids, and then the Sphinx are set in an exact location as accurate

as a few centimeters that work as a star clock, which explains that every 28 thousand years the star cycle has fully

completed. But how would the Egyptians know about a 28,000 year star cycle? Well they also knew that when this cycle

is completed it changes the earth poles which can cause natural disasters across the globe, was it a warning sign to us?

There are many many more amazing things about the Pyramids that are hard to believe, the video explains all this but

even down to the build, it's hard to believe that thousands of 100 ton granite rocks could off been moved 500km with

hemp rope and trees to roll them on, furthermore built and cut with exact precision, with copper bloody thistles lol?

I'm not a conspirocy theory type person, but i do find the hidden secrets in the Pyramids amazing, what's your opinions?

Below is a vid which has all of the most amazing facts unveiled, it's worth a watch if it's your bag:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I've always been fascinated by the pyramids, there are so many things that were achieved without the use of heavy machinery, cranes, power tools, just pure hard graft!

And the exact measurements etc also fascinating, they really were master builders.

Similar things happened in other countries as well, monster blocks of granite weighing hundreds of tons somehow travelling many miles and being lifted into position.


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

But if the Jews in slavery built them they would have used cubits? around 14" measurements


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dezw said:


> I've always been fascinated by the pyramids, there are so many things that were achieved without the use of heavy machinery, cranes, power tools, just pure hard graft!
> 
> And the exact measurements etc also fascinating, they really were master builders.
> 
> Similar things happened in other countries as well, monster blocks of granite weighing hundreds of tons somehow travelling many miles and being lifted into position.


Its like youre on the verge of clicking onto the truth, but not quite there my friend


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i visited a couple of pyramids when i was in mexico, interesting stuff


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

viewtothegym said:


> But if the Jews in slavery built them they would have used cubits? around 14" measurements


Cubit is 1/6th of Pi Sq and was used in many of the building methods, but the signs left for us to discover, eg calculations were done with meters in mind... almost like they knew the millimeter / meter / kilometer "diameter" would be discovered as a milestone, hence making it easier for us to read their signals


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Things that the Pyramids could of taught us, even though we in fact discovered a lot of it without the Pyramids:
> 
> If you divide the width of the base with the height you are left with Pi squared.
> 
> ...


Raptor, interesting you posted this.

I've done loads of research into them, from my own findings, I have come to my own understanding that we had outside help. Take that how you'd like.

There's also another theory that the pryamids were built from the top - down. Work that one out


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Its like youre on the verge of clicking onto the truth, but not quite there my friend


Explain!?

I've seen documentaires were there is actually evidence of power tools being used, actual cut marks in blocks from very large diameter cutting discs.

Can't figure out how they managed it though.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dezw said:


> Explain!?
> 
> I've seen documentaires were there is actually evidence of power tools being used, actual cut marks in blocks from very large diameter cutting discs.
> 
> Can't figure out how they managed it though.


Not quite power tools of today, powered tools, yes. They believe laser cutting technology, which is really interesting considering the time these were built.

Again, I can only go off the real facts mixed with theories and I just pick the theories which seem the most plausiable to me, personally. No one can really know!

the 2 theories I believe the most

1. Sky gods (aliens) came down and gave us the knowledge and tools to produce such buildings.. sky gods and pictures of them are well documented as they are carved in ancient egyptian hyroglifics... thats just scratching the surface, however 

or

2. We were much more advanced beings back then, but due to certain events following this time, we 'lost' are knowledge and reverted back to more primitive beings - this one sounds probably even more crazy, but theres so much to it.. it would be too long to go into really here, because 99% of people would just shoot it down and therefore its not worth my time writing it all out... however I have a VERY interesting video that I think you personally would benefit from seeing, if you want to see it, let me know and ill PM you it, its youtube, nothing dodgey no worries lol :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fasinated by this stuff.......things are to accurate and presice to believe slaves just had to get to work on this....

Conspiracies etc...well into things like this...........check out Denver Airport h34r:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so whens the next 28, 000 year cycle up cuz thats what it all boils down to


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Number 2 of your options isn't that crazy Matt1, at the end of the vid it shows what happens when the poles reverse (every 28,000 years) which is what new researchers believe the 28,000 astronomical time clock was built, to warn us for this... and obviously it could of wiped them out too


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Fcuking hell have you lot not seen Predator Vs Aliens Requiem, The Predators built them and we bowed down to them as gods.... I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> so whens the next 28, 000 year cycle up cuz thats what it all boils down to


It's been 27,999

Just kidding :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just food for thought, do you think we are more advanced today, or were we more advanced years and years ago.

Think about it, today we are driven by sex, money and power.... we work all our lives through stress after stress, we lust over over humans and suffer through many emotions in relationships, cheating, straying, fake love. After we finish working, we have 20years at best to take ourselves out of this crazy life style, but suffer more than ever from stress related dieseses, cancer is more common than ever now, for example. Life is one rat race filled stress and always living in the future, always wanted something bigger, better.. we never truely live in the present.

Now look at old traditions, before this lifestyle became stronger than ever. Take the tibet monks. We see them as less advanced, they have no 'technology' no designer clothes, no big house and earning lots of money, the trophy 'wife'. Thats not our fault that we believe them to be less advanced, we've been brainwashed into believing our current way of life is the way to go, if you like, we are pushed into it from birth. However, these monks are more at peace and intouch with reality than any of us. Inside they are far superior mentally, old ways = more advanced?! Is this starting to ring true now? It is now plausiable that maybe in same ways, the really old traditions are actually more advanced then right now, in 2012? If you can believe and understand in this, then its reasonable to believe that perhaps as an entire society we were infact more advanced years and years ago... hence theory 2.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

viewtothegym said:


> But if the Jews in slavery built them they would have used cubits? around 14" measurements


There were no Jews in Egypt at the time the pyramids were built. The Jews were slaves under Ramesses II, who lived about a thousand years after the pyramids were built.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree that logistically it's amazing that 4-5k years ago they were able to build such monumentous architecture

i don't really find this bit too fascinating......

"If you divide the width of the base with the height you are left with Pi squared.

Pi one of the building blocks in math's, science and engineering ? (/pa?/) 3.14159

Pi squared and the golden number occur again and again in all other areas of building"

i don't really think there's any proof, from my understanding ,that the egyptians had any idea about pi, there's a ton of other reasons that they built the the pyramids the way they did, none of which there's any proof are related to pi, tbh they they just built them the way they did, a very efficient menthod of building tombs and it happend to turn out years later that the geometry of them, in a round about way, is linked to pi (well pi squared)

it's a bit like saying when the caveman invented the wheel that he knew what a circumfrence, radius and diameter was, the truth is all shapes have huge mathmatical importance but saying that the egyptians knew the mathmatical meaning or significance of pi is like saying the caveman who invented the wheel knew what pythagoras theorem was.

this part interests me.......

"It's been discovered that the position of the 3 pyramids, and then the Sphinx are set in an exact location as accurate

as a few centimeters that work as a star clock, which explains that every 28 thousand years the star cycle has fully

completed. But how would the Egyptians know about a 28,000 year star cycle? Well they also knew that when this cycle

is completed it changes the earth poles which can cause natural disasters across the globe, was it a warning sign to us?"

I've read a ton of stuff by loads of pre-eminent egyptologists, specifically about the pyramids at giza and have never heard the above idea about the pyramids put forward before, who was it that made this discovery and when? i'm genuinley interested to know


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

TG123 said:


> I agree that logistically it's amazing that 4-5k years ago they were able to build such monumentous architecture
> 
> i don't really find this bit too fascinating......
> 
> ...


You need to watch the vid mate, it also explains that pi and the golden number cant just be coincidence mate, it's mathematically extremely unlikely... if every dimension was built with mm's of pi, and only pi and the golden number then it just points to one thing


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Egyptian Alien UFO ET Building Pyramids

Ancient Egyptian legends tell of Tep Zepi, or the First Time. This is described as an age when "sky gods" came down to Earth and raised the land from mud and water. They supposedly flew through the air in flying "boats" and brought laws and wisdom to man through a royal line of pharaohs.

Of course, this was all thrown out the window when christianity came along. Keep in mind that the Gods were the one and only 'religion' that there was. No other conflicting beliefs? Why? Well, because it was fact, not faith. The modern church would have you believe that's it's just a myth. But you have to ask yourself on the edge of occams razor, what truly indeed is more likely? That a very advanced alien race came down and altered our gen pool, like ALL other anceint cultures concur with OR, that a bearded spirit in the sky basically went ZAP, and created us in six days. ( And kicked back on the seventh)

Well, at least the bibler concurs that he "Made us in his own image"

That much is true. Buy it's trally just a confict within the bible texts itself. I mean, to "Make one in ones own image" does there not HAVE to be a physical manifestation of a carbon based being? Of course it does. Funny how the bible never address this.

In the beginning, there was the mighty god Ra and his wife Nut. Ra-Harakhte who was seen as a winged solar-disk. Nut gave birth to Osiris. At the time of Osiris' birth, a loud voice was heard all over the world, saying, "The lord of all the earth is born."

Osiris the mighty demi-god king.

Osiris grew and became a mighty king. He went about the job of civilizing his people. He taught them agriculture and animal husbandry. He gave them a code of laws to live by and showed them the proper ways in which to worship the gods. Egypt became a mighty land under his kind and gentle rule. His subjects gladly worshiped the ground on which he walked. When Egypt was civilized, Osiris left to bring his teachings to other lands.

P'TAH (Gods of Heaven came to Earth from the Celestial Disk) installed as Egypt's first Divine Ruler his own son RA and RA then divided the Egyptian kingdom between the 'gods' OSIRIS and SETH who fought over control of the kingdom. After OSIRIS was killed, resuscitated and resurrected, his place on the throne was taken over by his son HORUS, whose mother was ISIS.

Then HORUS was given Upper and Lower Egypt by the Lord of the Earth thus becoming the legitimate heir in the RA-OSIRIS line of succession, establishing that kingship had a perpetual divine connection. (To understand Egyptian history, one must read Sitchin's books about the Sumerian civilization and its connection to Egypt.)

Ok, So Who/What Built the Pyramids?

The Great Pyramid is the only survivor out of all seven ancient wonders. Located in Ciaro, Egypt, the pyramid still amazes thousands of scientists and guest's each year.

The Great Pyramid is believed to have been built over a 20 year span. The pyramid is so huge and so perfect we wouldn't be able to construct something in this day and age that will compare. Each giant Stone ranges from 1 to 20 tons in weight, and the Great Pyramid consisted of well over 100,000 stones. But the Egyptians had no machinery, engines, or construction equipment. So the question still lurks, who built the great pyramids?

Theories suggest the Egyptians built these pyramids, but this asks us how Egyptians hauled 20 ton stones and placed them perfectly Hundreds Of Feet high (145.75 m, 481 ft high).. Some suggest they built a ramp with stones that went from the ground to the top.

The flaw in that theory is that It would take More Rocks to build the ramp than it would to build the Pyramid. When the Pyramid was done, where did these rocks go??? So that shoots down that theory...

Another question is How did they move these rocks.. Experts that insist Egyptians built the Pyramid suggest, Trees were cut down and smoothed off, and were used as giant rollers under these 20 ton rocks. If you would roll a 20 ton rock on 5 trees, The tree would be too worn down and awkward to haul another, so these logs would be replaced every Stone. Due to the fact there are over 100,000 stones that make up the pyramid, you would need an excess of a half million trees..

Problem with this theory is the lack of trees in that area. Egypt grows some Date Trees, that's about it. And they certainly wouldn't cut down all their date trees, for dates are one of the main foods in EGYPT!

Now the Great Pyramid was the biggest and tallest of all the Pyramids ever built. Since the Egyptians left us an entire detailed written summary of every event in Egypt imaginable, You would think the building of the greatest Pyramid would be discussed. But it Isn't. The Pyramid was referred to a few times in very early Hieroglyphics. Egyptian writing suggests the Great Pyramid Was Standing Before Egyptians Populated The Land. Ancient hieroglyphics have detailed writings of farming, giving birth, Pharaoh worship, Hunting, Building Structures, etc, BUT the Building Of The Great Pyramid Was Never Mentioned.

If it took 10,000 workers per month over a 20 year span to build the Pyramid like experts suggest, There wouldn't be enough people in a 500 mile radius to make this possible.

Actually ancient Egyptian writing often talk of beings from the sky, the sky opening and bright lights coming down to teach them technology and give them wisdom. Many pictures and symbols resemble ufo's and aliens. POSSIBLY aliens built the Great Pyramid. And these solid long lasting construction techniques were adopted by the Egyptians.

Pyramid Facts Stats and Fuzzy History

The positioning of the three Pyramids of Giza are exactly aligned with the position of the three stars in the belt of Orion, both in position and in size. While it is possible, it would create many difficulties for the Egyptians in terms of measuring huge distances. Not only this, but in fact, at the time that the pyramids were supposedly built (about 3000 BC), the stars that make up the Belt of Orion were not exactly at the correct angle to match up with the pyramids. If the location of the stars is traced back over thousands of years, the time at which the belt is exactly aligned with the pyramids is in fact 10,500 BC. A time when there were supposedly no civilized humans living on the earth.

Another fact to support this is, if you consider the Sphinx, a lion with a human head and then look at the size of the body, you can see that the body is perfectly proportioned for the head of a lion, not the human head. This human head looks tiny and silly sitting on top of the body. This is because the Sphinx was actually built in 10,500 BC, around the same time as the pyramids, with a real head of a lion. Evidence to support this is that there are signs of water erosion all over the Sphinx. The last time that there was any water nearby, aside from the Nile is around 10,000 BC. Also, the constellation of Leo the Lion (thus closely related to the Sphinx), was in fact rising directly behind the sun in 10,500 BC. Why is it that the great Pyramids of Giza, built in 3,000, are perfect, and still standing as tall as the day they were built? (Aside from the capstone and the polished stones, which were stripped by humans in the building of Cairo) The other Pyramids, which were supposedly built about 500 years later, all have shoddy masonry, and are crumbling down. An example of this is the famous 'bent' pyramid, which started out with the sides being built at one angle, then suddenly shifts in the middle to a shallower angle. This is because the angle at which it was started was much too steep for it to stand when finished. It is because the Egyptian pharaohs saw the great pyramids standing on their land and decided that they wanted pyramids of their own. But they found that it was much harder to do than was expected and ended up building silly looking structures that don't even come close to comparing with the magnitude of elegance emanating from the great pyramids.

If you take the perimeter of the pyramid and divide it by two times the height, you get a number that is exactly equivalent to the number pi (3.14159...) up to the fifteenth digit. The chances of this phenomenon happening by sheer chance is remarkably small. Did the ancient Egyptians know what the number pi was? Not likely, seeing as it was a number not calculated accurately to the fourth digit until the 6th century, and the pyramids calculate it to the fifteenth.

What about the fact that even though the sides of the base of the pyramid are some 757 feet long, it still forms an almost perfect square? Every angle in the base is exactly 90 degrees. In fact, the sides have a difference in length of something like two centimeters, which is an incredibly small amount.

What about the fact that although the Egyptians kept very careful records about everything they ever did; every king they had, every war they fought, and every structure they built, there were no records of them ever having built the pyramids?

What about the fact that the Egyptians had not even invented the wheel yet, but the blocks that they had to carry to build the pyramids weighed about 2 tons each? 4,000 lbs.? What did they do... use cement? In fact, they used so much stone, that if you took all of the stone they used and cut it into 1 foot square blocks, it would extend 2/3 of the way around the earth!!!

If you take the line of longitude that the pyramid lies on and the latitude that the pyramid lies on, 31 degrees north by 31 degrees west (the fact that they are the same number is a coincidence???) they are the two lines that cover the most combined land area in the world. In essence, the pyramid is the center of all of the land mass of the whole earth!!!!

How about the fact that a group of modern scientists attempted to build a pyramid out next to the real one using modern technologies, and after something like 100 days, succeeded in building one about 1/40 of the size of the real one????

Did you know that the height of the pyramid (481 feet) is almost exactly 1/1,000,000,000 of the distance from the earth to the sun (480.6 billion feet)?

What about all of that fungi that was found in King Tutu's chamber? Fungi which has never before been seen on earth? What about the Pharaoh's curse????? You decide, who built the Pyramids?????

Starting with the Sumerians, the first great culture 6,000 years ago that spawned the Bablylonians, Persians, and Assyrians, through ALL subsequent "Intelligent advanced civilizations" and "non-advanced" indigenous cultures including the American Indians of North America, Mayan and Inca empires of South America, Aborigines of Australia, ancient Chinese and Hindu text scriptures from the Far East, Egyptians, of the Middle East, Dogons of Africa, and the Greek and Roman Gods of "mythology", every culture accepted for a fact that heavenly beings (Or Gods) had created Man kind. (In their own likeness, no less). Some coincidence to be a "myth", huh? To read more about the above mentioned myths, and view petrographs/petroglyphs from around the globe, see our page on Mans Orgins.

Top of Page

"And that's all I got to say about that" - F. Gump

Home | boring articles | famous ufo quotes | god spell | media watch | nigerian email revenge | sex vision test | foundation

george bush files | your orgins | pay your taxes! | perspective | strange facts | killer camel spiders | world peace plan

FAIR USE NOTICE Portions of this site might contain copyrighted material the use of which has not always been specifically authorized by the copyright owner. We are making such material available to express views of noe or all of the following: environmental, political, human rights, economic, democracy, scientific, and social justice issues, etc. We believe this constitutes a 'fair use' of any such copyrighted material as provided for in section 107 of the US Copyright Law. In accordance with Title 17 U.S.C. Section 107, the material on this site is distributed without profit to those who have expressed a prior interest in receiving the included information for research and information purposes. For more information go to: http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/17/107.shtml. If you wish to use copyrighted material from this site for purposes of your own that go beyond 'fair use', you must obtain permission from the copyright owner.

Copyrighted 1801-2035 NetScientia Web Concepts NetScientia

Expressing Progressive views for a Repressive world - or viceversa

www.netscientia.com


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Free Music Downloads to make you Laugh and perhaps Think!


where do i get the free music downloads from?

although i'm sceptical about free music downloads that make you laugh and think,

do they have any free music downloads i can dance to without having to laugh or think?

- - - Updated - - -



Raptor said:


> You need to watch the vid mate, it also explains that pi and the golden number cant just be coincidence mate, it's mathematically extremely unlikely... if every dimension was built with mm's of pi, and only pi and the golden number then it just points to one thing


will give it a watch mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TG123 said:


> where do i get the free music downloads from?
> 
> although i'm sceptical about free music downloads that make you laugh and think,
> 
> ...


Find it on any grass mate.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Find it on any grass mate.


i never understand yor answers :confused1:

they fascinate me though


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


>


video to back up my previous posts, thanks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TG123 said:


> where do i get the free music downloads from?
> 
> although i'm sceptical about free music downloads that make you laugh and think,
> 
> ...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

pea head said:


> Fasinated by this stuff.......things are to accurate and presice to believe slaves just had to get to work on this....
> 
> Conspiracies etc...well into things like this...........check out Denver Airport h34r:


read this.

http://conspiracies.skepticproject.com/articles/nwo/denver-international-airport/

im not saying what he says is gospel but these conspiracy theories definately 'plant a seed' into those that want to believe


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> I love it, i imagine you being like a sort of Geoff Capes on LSD
> 
> That's a compliment btw, i'm a big fan of Geoff Capes and LSD


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

@Matt 1 you're talking absoloute sh1t btw :001_tt2:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I havn't bothered posting about anything like this on here, coz I thought everyone would call bs, but look at this:






And anything on YT by Rob19791 very interesting stuff!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

TG123 said:


> @Matt 1 you're talking absoloute sh1t btw :001_tt2:


haha I know that you know your way around a keyboard and a dictionary, ive read a lot of your posts, youre an intelligent guy for sure

but you are wrong


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> haha I know that you know your way around a keyboard and a dictionary, ive read a lot of your posts, youre an intelligent guy for sure
> 
> but you are wrong


I see what's happend now, you've watched Stargate one night and thought it was a documentary :whistling:

good film btw

can we just agree kurt russel is a kick ass actor and move on?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

TG123 said:


> I see what's happend now, you've watched Stargate one night and thought it was a documentary :whistling:
> 
> good film btw
> 
> can we just agree kurt russel is a kick ass actor and move on?


never watched stargate in my life lol, havent got a clue who kurt russel is, probably best we do :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TG123 said:


> I see what's happend now, you've watched Stargate one night and thought it was a documentary :whistling:
> 
> good film btw
> 
> can we just agree kurt russel is a kick ass actor and move on?


Stargate is real you fool, everybody knows that, don't they?

**takes medication, goes to bed**


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Raptor, interesting you posted this.
> 
> I've done loads of research into them, from my own findings, I have come to my own understanding that we had outside help. Take that how you'd like.
> 
> *There's also another theory that the pryamids were built from the top - down. Work that one out*












Now that's out of the way i will watch the video and report back. I'm also very interested in this subject.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

I absolutely love this stuff! watched this doc about 10 times now! If u like this, you will also defininetely like 'ancient aircraft and spaceship evidence! in youtube. very mind boggelin stuff! like they knew about todays aerodynamics of a jet fighter back 3000 years ago! howw?? a must watch guys!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mish said:


> Now that's out of the way i will watch the video and report back. I'm also very interested in this subject.


 :lol: love how closed off people are becoming these days, quick to cast away creative thinking before looking at ANY information for themselves, the world really is going to ****!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gotista said:


> I absolutely love this stuff! watched this doc about 10 times now! If u like this, you will also defininetely like 'ancient aircraft and spaceship evidence! in youtube. very mind boggelin stuff! like they knew about todays aerodynamics of a jet fighter back 3000 years ago! howw?? a must watch guys!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


>


no idea what that is but cheers, will watch


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> :lol: love how closed off people are becoming these days, quick to cast away creative thinking before looking at ANY information for themselves, the world really is going to ****!


Did you not read the f*ckin bit where i said i was interested in this subject too. When you were babbling on about tin foil hats etc this was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mish said:


> Did you not read the f*ckin bit where i said i was interested in this subject too. When you were babbling on about tin foil hats etc this was the first thing that came to mind.


keep your hair on petal :lol:

yes i read it and thought what a silly thing to say... you shot down an idea/theory to do with the subject straight away followed by 'im really interested in this subject'

sounds like youre very interested mate lol


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone actually been and seen the pyramids?







- - - Updated - - -

Anyone actually been and seen the pyramids?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


>


Good watch, just looking at it now


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I believe in God, and that through him anything can be achieved.

Nothing would really surprise me.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Can't quote as I'm on my phone but yes raptor, glad you're watching it, I'm not saying its true or false, but its interesting for sure


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Them pics are epic! cant wait to go myself!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone was once telling this whole thing is somehow linked to the bermuda triangle? anyone know anything about this??


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Gotista said:


> Them pics are epic! cant wait to go myself!


There good to go and see but the peasants spoil it trying to sell you sh*te


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I find these things truly fascinating and believe me I don't believe in any hocus pocus.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Seen that doc and many more like it and they just blow me away. I dont give a **** what anyone says, IMO humans didnt build them. It does sound crazy coming of with stuf liek this but theres things out there that humans just cant explain and this is one of them.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I love stuff like this too. Dont agree with the pole reversal theory taking out the previous civilisation however. If this were the case then we would find buried artifacts etc or even satellites already in space when we launched the first ones or some other signs. Actually scratch the satellites idea as the orbits would have degraded over time bringing them back to earth with a bump. Although again we might have found some kind of pre existing space junk.

I would love to believe the aliens thing but the physics of aliens actually visiting earth are pretty intense. In order for any race to be able to travel around space at any decent speed they would have to be able to warp space itself rather than travel through it in the conventional manner. Very complicated subject but yeah. Very unlikely.

If they didn't travel through space time itself but were capable of faster than light travel they would then have to deal with not hitting anything on the way such as micro comets and other random space stuff. Assuming they could avoid things like that it would also still take them a very long time to reach other planets. When people say light years they literally mean the distance light travels in a year. So the closest galaxy (Canis) to us is 25000 light years away from earth. Meaning if they/we travel at the speed of light or faster (currently we know of nothing that can do so except for sub atomic particles like photons) it would take them 25000 years to get from that galaxy to ours. Again pretty unlikely.

The actual theories behind all of the things mentioned are truly mind bending. In order for the 'others' to be able to travel to us they would have to be using something that we have currently absolutely no understanding of as current theories, models and knowledge do not support realistic inter galactic travel or at least at a time frame to make it worthwhile. I would love more than anyone for it to be the case but currently the science doesnt support it.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

rchippex said:


> I love stuff like this too. Dont agree with the pole reversal theory taking out the previous civilisation however. If this were the case then we would find buried artifacts etc or even satellites already in space when we launched the first ones or some other signs. Actually scratch the satellites idea as the orbits would have degraded over time bringing them back to earth with a bump. Although again we might have found some kind of pre existing space junk.
> 
> I would love to believe the aliens thing but the physics of aliens actually visiting earth are pretty intense. In order for any race to be able to travel around space at any decent speed they would have to be able to warp space itself rather than travel through it in the conventional manner. Very complicated subject but yeah. Very unlikely.
> 
> ...


all your theroys are theories of a humans brain. Do you understand that we are limited to how much we can know "for now". There could be aliens out there that could travel faster than the speed of the speed of teh big bang. This does sound crazy but not we just cant disprove it because we dont really know whats out there. Sure theres suppose to be many a universe, a multiverse so to me, anything is possible.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

cult said:


> all your theroys are theories of a humans brain. Do you understand that we are limited to how much we can know "for now". There could be aliens out there that could travel faster than the speed of the speed of teh big bang. This does sound crazy but not we just cant disprove it because we dont really know whats out there. Sure theres suppose to be many a universe, a multiverse so to me, anything is possible.


I agree in principle but as most of the models we have of the universe at the moment have been proven to be correct at least mathematically there are some things we can rule out as being reasonable given our understanding which is surely the only information we can use. Believe me when I say I would love to be able to give some examples of how they could do it. As you allude to though the problem is that as we have no technology or testable theories capable of providing a solution to the problem then we cannot possibly say how they could have gotten here. At best we can speculate and hope.

As a side note, in my opinion given my limited understanding of the subject I would lean toward warping of space time itself as being the most likely method. Although you say they could travel at X speed the barriers in the way of this method of travel would be immense. Only by skipping the space itself could they hope to avoid the various debris and objects in the way. The only way I can see round that is if they were able to accelerate and decelerate at a rate quick enough to spot a free line of travel with no obstacles between them and the destination and taverse it which is incredibly unlikely given the amount of bodies and debri in the universe then I cannot see how this method could work. I imagine a small rock hitting a ship at ~670,616,629 mph (the speed of light) would leave quite a mark.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok we all look up but how about within(and i agree)


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gotista said:


> Someone was once telling this whole thing is somehow linked to the bermuda triangle? anyone know anything about this??


well they have found an accicent pyramid under the sea where the bermuda triangle is known to be. Ive read that an accicent merkaba lies there too..which could cause some of the strange and well documented events surrounding the bermuda triangle

to add - just what some thoeries suggest, ands thats all it is, whether or not its true,,


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> well they have found an accicent pyramid under the sea where the bermuda triangle is known to be. Ive read that an accicent merkaba lies there too..which could cause some of the strange and well documented events surrounding the bermuda triangle
> 
> to add - just what some thoeries suggest, ands thats all it is, whether or not its true,,


wowww any links to this?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

You're all wrong. The dolphins did it.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

you guys discussing the travelling in space and how you would have to travel at the speed of light etc, well my PERSONAL opinion is this... there is technology out there that is 20/30 years ahead of us, they just wont show us, just recently they discovered the neutreno and discovered at first it could be faster than the speed of light but further testing disaproved this, i believe thats bollocks and it actually does travel faster, the reason they said it does not is because it would change EVEYTHING! the world of physics would be turned on its head! everything learned about how the universe works would be wrong! all the books and equations would have to be literally thrown away! this is just one example, i think theres loads of **** out there hidden from the public! area 51 has alot of this ****. but thats going off topic lol. also did you guys know the egyptions knew about electricity?? yep! watch that documentary on youtube guys i promise you will love it!


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Interesting stuff

Has anyone got any links were I can read more online?


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Mindblowing stuff! Cheers I love Ancient Egypt it's nuts.

Baalbek in Lebanon is crazy also, the pre-Roman structures have massive slabs moved into place and again perfectly shaped and slotted together with supposedly primitive tools.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

rchippex said:


> I agree in principle but as most of the models we have of the universe at the moment have been proven to be correct at least mathematically there are some things we can rule out as being reasonable given our understanding which is surely the only information we can use. Believe me when I say I would love to be able to give some examples of how they could do it. As you allude to though the problem is that as we have no technology or testable theories capable of providing a solution to the problem then we cannot possibly say how they could have gotten here. At best we can speculate and hope.
> 
> As a side note, in my opinion given my limited understanding of the subject I would lean toward warping of space time itself as being the most likely method. Although you say they could travel at X speed the barriers in the way of this method of travel would be immense. Only by skipping the space itself could they hope to avoid the various debris and objects in the way. The only way I can see round that is if they were able to accelerate and decelerate at a rate quick enough to spot a free line of travel with no obstacles between them and the destination and taverse it which is incredibly unlikely given the amount of bodies and debri in the universe then I cannot see how this method could work. I imagine a small rock hitting a ship at ~670,616,629 mph (the speed of light) would leave quite a mark.


if they have knowledge of such technology of travel, surely they would have the technology and knowledge to provide a solution to this debris problem. maybe some laser that blasts all the **** out the way lol


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

shieldsy said:


> Interesting stuff
> 
> Has anyone got any links were I can read more online?


most of it is on youtube, or just google, one read will lead to another and sooner than you think you will become a believer lol.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

im not very clued up on this but there definitely "hiding stuff" from us.

like he said about that neutrino thing, if they now find something that disproves EVERYTHING we have everbeen told about physics etc, can you imagine the repercussions ?.

i honestly believe we had "help" with the temples


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Interesting thread, Ive already seen all the videos posted here.

I can't get my head round the "alien theory", there may well be life elsewhere, infact it is probable but surely if life need's certain conditions to form/survive any other planet out there holding life would have to be very similar to our own? The idea of little green men with super knowlege and technology just doesn't make sense. "Alien" life may not be much different to ours.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i love reading and learning about this stuff


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> Interesting thread, Ive already seen all the videos posted here.
> 
> I can't get my head round the "alien theory", there may well be life elsewhere, infact it is probable but surely if life need's certain conditions to form/survive any other planet out there *holding life would have to* *be very similar to our own? *The idea of little green men with super knowlege and technology just doesn't make sense. "Alien" life may not be much different to ours.


Why do you say that? We are carbon based, why couldn't we have a lifeform based on Silicon, for example?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Good watch, just looking at it now


did you finish watching it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

nowhereboy said:


> Interesting thread, Ive already seen all the videos posted here.
> 
> I can't get my head round the "alien theory", there may well be life elsewhere, infact it is probable but surely if life need's certain conditions to form/survive any other planet out there holding life would have to be very similar to our own? *The idea of little green men with super knowlege and technology just doesn't make sense*. "Alien" life may not be much different to ours.


why not?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> why not?


Exactly. Just cos' the controlled media tells people it isn't,

I've watched the first half of this, and will watch the second tonight. It's unbelievable (in a good way).

I will do a lot more reading into this. Repped.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> why not?


thanks Ashie

you really do open up a whole new world for me

i love it when you go all deep ...

has nobody else had the thought that the reasons the pyramids have the 3.14 pi stuff etc going on is due to the fact that these are the measurements, ratios etc needed to build the things in the first place?

Anybody for a priori?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

spike said:


> thanks Ashie
> 
> you really do open up a whole new world for me
> 
> ...


did we have knowledge of Pi when these were built?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> did we have knowledge of Pi when these were built?


think you may very well have missed the point ...

it wasn't needed - the f*cking things would have fallen over / down / whatever without those specifications regardless of what they knew about pi

ie they wouldn't be bloody pyramids otherwise

again ...

anybody for a priori???


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> did we have knowledge of Pi when these were built?


yep


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

spike said:


> think you may very well have missed the point ...
> 
> it wasn't needed - the f*cking things would have fallen over / down / whatever without those specifications regardless of what they knew about pi
> 
> ...


you seem angry and on the back foot, does the unknown scare you some what?


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

PowerOutput said:


> Mindblowing stuff! Cheers I love Ancient Egypt it's nuts.
> 
> Baalbek in Lebanon is crazy also, the pre-Roman structures have massive slabs moved into place and again perfectly shaped and slotted together with supposedly primitive tools.


Yep Baalbek interests me also as we still have no explanation for the moving of the heaviest stones into position, they make anything from Egypt look positively tiny

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/esp_baalbek_1.htm


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> you seem angry and on the back foot, does the unknown scare you some what?


scared and on the back foot?

why?

i'm a scientist, braindeath

"logic" and "reason" consistently seem unfamiliar to people like you


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

*grabs doritos and beers*


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

spike said:


> scared and on the back foot?
> 
> why?
> 
> ...


Geologists have said that the surrounding banks around the Sphinx are to be dated to at least 10,500 BC, due to weather erosion from RAIN, not wind. This places the construction of the Sphinx at this time as that is when this area was wet and rainy. I'm not even going to mention the Orion Theory. The true history of Egypt is being with held from us. Why? It would tell of endless energy and TPTB do not want this...

I feel sorry for people like you, you will never be able to discover new things, you live a very tame life, set in your ways. Whats the logic behind the pyramids? Well I for one don't know, and if that annoys you I appolgise, you tell me mr scientist?

The? only reason any of this technology is inconceivable to people like you is that youve fallen for the programmed Darwinian linear evolution theory and eaten every spoon of info that presupposes that no other civilizations could have occurred before us.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

excellent south park reference there


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

"Insanity is doing the same thing, over and over again, but expecting different results." - Albert Einstein

Maybe you could take note of this famous scientist Spike! Try looking outside the box and maybe you will find new things, im not taking the ****


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Geologists have said that the surrounding banks around the Sphinx are to be dated to at least 10,500 BC, due to weather erosion from RAIN, not wind. This places the construction of the Sphinx at this time as that is when this area was wet and rainy. I'm not even going to mention the *Orion Theory*. The *true history of Egypt is being with held from us*. Why? *It would tell of endless energy and TPTB do not want this*...
> 
> I feel sorry for people like you, you will never be able to discover new things, you live a very tame life, set in your ways. Whats the logic behind the pyramids? Well I for one don't know, and if that annoys you I appolgise, you tell me mr scientist?
> 
> The? only reason any of this technology is inconceivable to people like you is that youve fallen for the programmed Darwinian linear evolution theory and eaten every spoon of info that presupposes that no other civilizations could have occurred before us.


 :lol: :lol: :laugh:

omg, you really are serious, aren't you?

:lol: :lol: :laugh:

guys, thanks for the reps; especially the one with the comment "hehe  there really are some nutters out there"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

shits getting real now, is spike on the ropes?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

spike said:


> :lol: :lol: :laugh:
> 
> omg, you really are serious, aren't you?
> 
> ...


"Insanity is doing the same thing, over and over again, but expecting different results." - Albert Einstein

Maybe you could take note of this famous scientist Spike! Try looking outside the box and maybe you will find new things, im not taking the ****

over using the smilies and using an indirect insult... wow, you must get really annoyed by this stuff lol.. in that case, thanks for the reps I got too guys, it was well written wasnt it 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great thread lads loving the ideas sadly only watched half so far gonna second half tonight.

Question. IF aliens did help build it and the other stuff around the world Why? Maybe map or star chart? Or some kind of a warning system.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

-by the way over and out now talking to you, I can see this is upsetting you, and I dont wish that on anyone, espically over the webzzz


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

guvnor82 said:


> Great thread lads loving the ideas sadly only watched half so far gonna second half tonight.
> 
> Question. IF aliens did help build it and the other stuff around the world Why? Maybe map or star chart? Or some kind of a warning system.


clearly creating a star map that future civilisations could use to find a planet with new technology on that will help us understand our beginnings and how we were created


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> Great thread lads loving the ideas sadly only watched half so far gonna second half tonight.
> 
> Question. IF aliens did help build it and the other stuff around the world Why? Maybe map or star chart? Or some kind of a warning system.


good question, perhaps we were and/are still an experiment

if you believe everyone came from adam and eve, this probably wont interest you, but if you'd like to hear another theory, check this


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> "Insanity is doing the same thing, over and over again, but expecting different results." - Albert Einstein
> 
> Maybe you could take note of this famous scientist Spike! Try looking outside the box and maybe you will find new things, im not taking the ****


coherent much?

i genuinely haven't got the slightest idea what you're going on about ... is this one of those "lizard people" (and / or "The Jews"), who are out for worldwide domination and subjugation of the human race, type things?

i find out about new things all the time - it's what scientiists do ... empirically.

now crawl over the mini-mountains of coke cans, pizza boxes, dirty dishes and piles of unwashed dirty clothing and come join the rest of us in the real world outside mommy's basement.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> -by the way over and out now talking to you, I can see this is upsetting you, and I dont wish that on anyone, espically over the webzzz





spike said:


> coherent much?
> 
> i genuinely haven't got the slightest idea what you're going on about ... is this one of those "lizard people" (and / or "The Jews"), who are out for worldwide domination and subjugation of the human race, type things?
> 
> ...


that statement was aimed at you btw, just try to relax, it will be ok


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And of course science is always right, isn't it! If you work within determined parameters, & set knowledge, then yes, science is always right.

However, how do you @spike explain unknown things, by just dismissing them?

Or perhaps, insinuating that anybody who does believe in things which can't be readily explained as untidy?

Because that's the impression I got from your post. But let's not, once again let a good thread degenerate into a slanging match.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Neutrinos have been known about for many decades both mathematically and by way of production in experiments so unfortunately you are wrong on that count. There was however a recent thought that CERN had discovered neutrinos travelling faster than light but this was found to be erroneous data and could not be reproduced. Believe me when I say that scientists above all others would be shouting this from the rooftops if it were found to be true regardless of what the government told them to do as it would have opened up a whole new world of discoveries and chances to grab funding and get their names in the history books. The whole reason science exists is to further our understanding of the universe and everything in it. If that meant rewriting the text books then so be it. It is not unheard of to challenge the very basis of our knowledge. In years past we had to come to terms with the earth not being flat, then the earth not being the centre of the universe.

I should add to this that I am very open minded and will always give a theory a chance until disproven. Just because I am a firm believer in good science it does not mean that I am not willing to entertain fanciful ideas. I would love to believe the aliens thing but my logical mind makes me question as many aspects of it as possible. I also enjoy the debate as it allows us all to engage our brains instead of reading 'rate my cycle' or ' I have boobs' threads :thumbup1:


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Some interesting similarities with the Giza Pyramids and those in Teotihuacan in Mexico.

So many questions still unanswered such as the Mayan's fantastic knowledge of the solar system over a thousand years ago including them mapping out planets of the solar system over a thousand years before we "discovered" them in the west and astronomical calculations not "discovered" or confirmed until the later part of the 20th century.

http://www.ancient-wisdom.co.uk/mexicoteotihuacan.htm

Certainly much more unknown about these peoples than is known, pyramids being built in South America, Africa, India and China as well as known statues sculptures of White Europeans found in central America dating back 2000 years to the Olmecs at the very least tells us that travel and trade links as well as ancient knowledge was somewhat different to

what our historians believe.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

latblaster said:


> And of course science is always right, isn't it! If you work within determined parameters, & set knowledge, then yes, science is always right.
> 
> However, how do you @spike explain unknown things, by just dismissing them?
> 
> ...


one cannot disprove a negative / absence of evidence is not proof of existence

all that "argument" does is evidence ignorance of scientific principles on the internet - it shows up all time, bypassing reason.

as for angry? i repeatedly find myself bemused and genuinely find it saddening.

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.

Welcome To The New Dark Ages ...

bye bye


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> And of course science is always right, isn't it! If you work within determined parameters, & set knowledge, then yes, science is always right.
> 
> However, how do you @spike explain unknown things, by just dismissing them?
> 
> ...


very good post mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

spike said:


> one cannot disprove a negative / absence of evidence is not proof of existence
> 
> all that "argument" does is evidence ignorance of scientific principles on the internet - it shows up all time, bypassing reason.
> 
> ...


I feel myself drawn to asking you questions and probing you lol, take that as a compliment!

Wasnt there a point in time when scientists thought the earth was flat? Anyone who said it was round would seem crazy.. I mean what evidence if any did they have? Well they might have had some, for example looking out onto the horizon and seeing a slight curve... just like in this instant, we know that even with todays modern technology, transporting those blocks and cutting them into shape would have taken an extreme amount of machinery and technology... surely 'logic' and 'rationale' thinking would signal something to you? Just because 1 + 1 = 2, doesnt mean its the only way to get that figure.. 10/5 = 2.. theres always other possibilites, as a scientist, I would have thought you should known that?

Please dont take this as a direct attack/insult on yourself, take yourself out of that mind set, just trying to have a discussion without your own personal emotions getting involved


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

to add; what/whom did you believe to build the pyramids?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've read every word of this thread, I need to go re-fill my popcorn but keep commenting guys, you've made my afternoon at work a lot more interesting :laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Wasnt there a point in time when scientists thought the earth was flat?


No mate. That's a myth.

Even before the ancient Greeks, they knew that the Earth was a sphere. Even had formulas to measure it.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Intresting post


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> No mate. That's a myth.
> 
> Even before the ancient Greeks, they knew that the Earth was a sphere. Even had formulas to measure it.


didnt know that, ok bad example in that case :lol: that was my best one... lol im sure there is many many other examples, you know what im trying to say though


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> you know what im trying to say though


Yeah I do.

But don't be too hard on science. The way it works is that a theory is put out there and then everyone has a go at shooting it down. If they can't shoot it down, it becomes accepted theory. It's never set in concrete.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

so you think aliens came and built them? Why would they do that? Why wouldnt they come back again? Being taking alot of drugs lately?


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Have none of you watched Battlestar Galactia?

Humans obviously were massively technological to the point where we built robots to be our slaves, who in turn started a war and nearly killed us all. Then the remaining humans set off on a mission to find Earth as it was in an ancient prophecy. At that time the humans landed on Earth they destroyed all their technology by flying it into the Sun and started over again. So all these pyramids etc. were built by ancient humans who were more technologically advanced and knowledgeable than we are today.

I don't know how you all don't know that.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

what have i just entered?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jakob said:


> Have none of you watched Battlestar Galactia?
> 
> Humans obviously were massively technological to the point where we built robots to be our slaves, who in turn started a war and nearly killed us all. Then the remaining humans set off on a mission to find Earth as it was in an ancient prophecy. At that time the humans landed on Earth they destroyed all their technology by flying it into the Sun and started over again. So all these pyramids etc. were built by ancient humans who were more technologically advanced and knowledgeable than we are today.
> 
> I don't know how you all don't know that.


this sounds fairly plausible. thoughts Matt?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

I feel duty bound to point out at this point that Spike isn't a "real" scientist.

At best he's an enthusiastic amateur


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> this sounds fairly plausible. thoughts Matt?


watch the video I posted few pages back from A LOT of research ive done and own personal feelings, I believe this far outweighs many theories to date to do with life in general and how we were created..

going in circles to much now lol

basically giant red dogs built them as a place to spy on the wild sphinx's.. and thats the real truth


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

how big are these dogs Matt? compare them to something so I understand more


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

also raptor's gone considerably quiet lol, not surprised tbh


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> how big are these dogs Matt? compare them to something so I understand more


They are similar to clifford the big red dog.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> how big are these dogs Matt? compare them to something so I understand more


very, very large ash, probably about 255 times bigger than your bog standard red grape

- - - Updated - - -



kingdale said:


> They are similar to clifford the big red dog.


please, lets not just throw out any wild speculation.. lets stick to the facts shall we


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> very, very large ash, probably about 255 times bigger than your bog standard red grape
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> please, lets not just throw out any wild speculation.. lets stick to the facts shall we


that's big. certainly bigger than I anticipated. blows my mind this shit


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

kingdale said:


> They are similar to clifford the big red dog.


Has Spike changed his user name? :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> that's big. certainly bigger than I anticipated. blows my mind this shit


humans were also a lot bigger though, do not forget that fact.










those entities were to scale, fact, with each spiratual level climbed, physical size also increased, some say a direct correlation


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Double J said:


> Has Spike changed his user name? :lol:


wouldn't surprise me, he's really let his parents down with the attitude he's displayed, im appalled quite frankly. ive notified his mother already


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> humans were also a lot bigger though, do not forget that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt realise any of this and I thought I was well educated. Excellent this, keep up the good work


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I didnt realise any of this and I thought I was well educated. Excellent this, keep up the good work


I know man, its amazing what you can make up in your head really, ive already given myself an A for effort. Appreciate the support


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

With those goatees it seems that they were probably into their metal/thrash music too.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

How did the get the blocks up the top (cranes, pulleys and ramps required would have been an astounding feat of engineering in itself)

How did they transport said 20-30 ton rocks there.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

jakob said:


> Have none of you watched Battlestar Galactia?
> 
> Humans obviously were massively technological to the point where we built robots to be our slaves, who in turn started a war and nearly killed us all. Then the remaining humans set off on a mission to find Earth as it was in an ancient prophecy. At that time the humans landed on Earth they destroyed all their technology by flying it into the Sun and started over again. So all these pyramids etc. were built by ancient humans who were more technologically advanced and knowledgeable than we are today.
> 
> I don't know how you all don't know that.


Is that how Battlestar Galactica ended?? id always wondered... amazing


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

digitalis said:


> How did the get the blocks up the top (cranes, pulleys and ramps required would have been an astounding feat of engineering in itself)
> 
> How did they transport said 20-30 ton rocks there.


they believe the pyramids were built from the top - down. Accicent aliens (sky gods) used levitation to move the heavy blocks, probably!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I just gotta say, its obv our history is not what we think, we may never know.. but I reckon most of the answers to life are right here in this thread on UKM, if only more people knew


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt 1 said:


> I just gotta say, its obv our history is not what we think, we may never know.. but I reckon most of the answers to life are right here in this thread on UKM, if only more people knew


And Spike is not a scientist!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

This is certainly fascinating stuff.

I am off to the gym now but will watch the videos later.

Not sure on my opinion as of yet but as a wise man once said:

"It is the mark of an educated man to be able to entertain a thought without excepting it"


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

spike said:


> coherent much?
> 
> i genuinely haven't got the slightest idea what you're going on about ... is this one of those "lizard people" (and / or "The Jews"), who are out for worldwide domination and subjugation of the human race, type things?
> 
> ...


Come on we all know the ans is 42


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So Spike basically got a C in his GCSE's and is claiming to be a scientist ?

Is there any books on this by credible authors ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> So Spike basically got a C in his GCSE's and is claiming to be a scientist ?
> 
> Is there any books on this by credible authors ?


Check out Robert Bauval.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> did you finish watching it?


That is the most interesting video i have seen on youtube, has changed my perception on alot of things


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> humans were also a lot bigger though, do not forget that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find this interesting, especially after watching that video you posted, about the levels of conciousness


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Dezw said:


> Check out Robert Bauval.


How credible is he ?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Skinny Guy said:


> That is the most interesting video i have seen on youtube, has changed my perception on alot of things


glad someones watched it  Really is fasinating, and I think a lot more real then the main theories taught today!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Why do you say that? We are carbon based, why couldn't we have a lifeform based on Silicon, for example?


"Silicon oxidizes to the solid silicon dioxide, called silica. The fact that silicon oxidizes to a solid is one basic reason as to why it cannot support life"

There are several reason's....

But im no scientist so....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> "Silicon oxidizes to the solid silicon dioxide, called silica. The fact that silicon oxidizes to a solid is one basic reason as to why it cannot support life"
> 
> There are several reason's....
> 
> But im no scientist so....


A bumblebee should not fly according to similar laws:lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Had to laugh when "sky gods" got mentioned in one of the replies. :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

biglbs said:


> A bumblebee should not fly according to similar laws:lol:


thats an urban myth isnt it?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Had to laugh when "sky gods" got mentioned in one of the replies. :lol:


why is that so amusing, a common term used by the ancient egyptians directly relating to the topic in hand?

wank gods would have been funny, sky gods Im not sure I see it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I always lmao when threads like this come up, not at peeps replies or opinions but just cos this board changes from one of complete utter no nonsense cynicism to a board full of hopeful believers :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> why is that so amusing, a common term used by the ancient egyptians directly relating to the topic in hand?
> 
> wank gods would have been funny, sky gods Im not sure I see it


you dont find it even slightly odd using the term "sky gods" in a perfectly normal manner?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you dont find it even slightly odd using the term "sky gods" in a perfectly normal manner?


well its not something i bring up most days in daily conversation, probably use it 48.92% of time, but given ive used it in the context of a thread based on ancient egypt I dont think its that odd no lol!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is odd realy odd,,however it is the term used historicaly,so 100% correct and in context.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

btw, i didnt actually invent the term sky gods, im not quoting myself, jump in my time machine and have a dig at them old egyptians if youd like


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It is odd realy odd,,however it is the term used historicaly,so 100% correct and in context.


exactly it is weird if out of context, but not in a thread directly relating to it

if i was talking about normal gods, id refer to the ground gods, aka me, sexy and i know it :bounce:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> btw, i didnt actually invent the term sky gods, im not quoting myself, jump in my time machine and have a dig at them old egyptians if youd like


no didnt think you had decided they were called sky gods or owt. for what its worth i dont think you are a complete mentalist and im fairly open minded about stuff like this. just amuses me the matter of fact way some things are being said in this thread 

this is actually one of the most interesting threads we have had on here for a while so please continue


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> I always lmao when threads like this come up, not at peeps replies or opinions but just cos this board changes from one of complete utter no nonsense cynicism to a board full of hopeful believers :lol:


you've just described mass conciseness and noticed a change in it

thats also addressed in that video I posted pages back 

- - - Updated - - -



Ashcrapper said:


> no didnt think you had decided they were called sky gods or owt. for what its worth i dont think you are a complete mentalist and im fairly open minded about stuff like this. just amuses me the matter of fact way some things are being said in this thread
> 
> this is actually one of the most interesting threads we have had on here for a while so please continue


i got a boner reading that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Right so who knows about Unidentified Submersible Objects,these have been strongly linked to pyramid/ancient construction,documented widely,i happen to be right into this idea and enjoy its theory ,interesting...USO's, Unidentified Submerged Objects ....

From the History Channel, January 2006:

'Deep Sea UFOs' Aired on Monday, January 23, 2006 at 8:00pm ET, Detailed examination of the little-known phenomenon of USOs, or Unidentified Submerged Objects, an advanced type of UFO that can operate just as efficiently in water as in the atmosphere. These supposed otherworldly vessels have been reported, some believe, as far back as ancient Egypt. Others believe that USOs were reported by Alexander the Great and Christopher Columbus, [who allegedly was caught up in the Bermuda Triangle] and might have been seen in Atlantis.

Highlights of the show included the 1967 Shag Harbour Incident, a government-documented USO crash off the coast of Nova Scotia, Canada, and a trip to the area around Laguna Cartegena in Puerto Rico, a reported hotbed of USO activity. Interviewees included the US Navy's Bruce Maccabee, UCLA's Kathryn Morgan, as well as USO and UFO experts Stanton Friedman, Bill Birnes, and Preston Dennett.

In third dimension, the sci-fi drama series we consider our true reality at the moment, one would have to wonder about the agenda of aliens who live beneath the water, and yet we have come to realize that much is hidden from the public above, so why not below?

There are many stories encoded in the grid about submerged UFO's buried 'for all time' as if seed crystals of our program that will resurface at the end.

This goes to metaphors ::

North and South Poles [shifts and merges], planetary meltdown,

consciousness frozen in time resurfacing in the sea of creation.

Think outside the [ice] box.

40 days in the mountains, 40=time shifts in consciousness and geometry

Fire and Ice, Moses and Consciousness, Water

The sightings of UFOs traversing the ocean are not new. On June 18, 1845 according to the Malta Times (Malta is a group of islands in the Mediterranean south of Sicily. A British colony until 1964) "We find the brigantine Victoria some 900 miles east of Adalia, when her crew saw three luminous bodies emerge from the sea into the air. They were visible for ten minutes, flying a half mile from the ship." There were other witnesses who saw this same UFO phenomena from Adalia, Syria and Malta. The luminous bodies each displayed an apparent diameter larger than the size of the full moon.

On March 22, 1870, in the equatorial waters of the Atlantic Ocean, the sailors of the English corvette Lady of the Lake saw a lenticular cloud with a long tail advancing against the wind. This form was visible for an hour, wrote Captain F.W. Banner in the ship's log. The drawing by Banner in his log looked extraordinarily like a flying saucer.

There are thousands of these reported sightings, many with pictures as well. In addition there are reports of bases off the coast of different countries, such as northern South America; Puerto Rico; Russia; under the North Sea; Scotland; Patagonia Coast, Argentina; Azores Islands, Portugal; Spain; Canaries; Canada; Japan; USA; Dominican Republic; Spitzbergen, Norway; Newfoundland, among others.

July 1967, a Dutch multi-national businessman was contacted in the Oostscheld, below Amsterdam, by extraterrestrial beings who said they came from a place called Iarga, some 11 light years from our sun as we calculate distance. They were observing us from underwater and they allowed this man to visit the spacecraft in its underwater location. This is a very well documented case filling more than 400 pages of a book called UFO Contact From Planet Iarga.

Commander Graham Bethune, U.S. Navy (retired) was flying his military plane from Iceland to Newfoundland on February 10, 1951 when he saw a UFO coming out of the water. He was about 300 miles from his destination, when he and his crew saw a glow on the water like approaching a city at night. "As we approached this glow it turned to a monstrous circle of white lights on the water. Then we saw a yellow halo, small, much smaller than whatever it was launched from, about 15 miles away. As the UFO approached my plane and flew alongside it, we could see the domed craft which had a corona discharge."

A witness for the Disclosure Project, presented at the National Press Club on May 9, 2001 in Washington DC, was Dan Willis, U.S. Navy. He worked in the code room of the communication station in San Francisco. He received a priority message, classified as Secret, from a military ship near Alaska. The ship reported, emerging out of the ocean, near port bow, a brightly glowing, reddish-orange elliptical object approximately 70 feet in diameter. It shot out of the water traveling at about 700 mph. This event was tracked on the ships radar and substantiated.

There are many instances of sightings such as those, documented in the following books, UFO Contact from Undersea by Dr. Virgilio Sanchez-Ocejo (privately published by Wendelle C. Stevens, 1982) ; Underwater and Underground Bases by Dr. Richard Sauder (Adventures Unlimited Press, 2001); and Invisible Residents: A Disquisition upon Certain Matters Maritime, and the Possibility of Intelligent Life under the Waters of This Earth, by Ivan T. Sanderson, 1970 (The World Publishing Company, Cleveland, Ohio). Often underwater bases are allegedly located near areas of deep-water basins, such as the Puerto Rico Trench not far from the sanctuary of the Humpback whales in the Caribbean that we visit every year.

USOs beneath the water:

Was a civilization of aliens stranded here?

Are they part of mythical subterranean civilizations, moving in and out of the water in spaceships, generally at the poles or in other areas with major grid points and vortexes?

Do they plan to colonize the planet and destroy humans at the end of the day?

Are underwater bases being built by one or more governments, or those with unlimited funds in the private sector, having personal agendas?

Is this all just an awakening for humanity linked to Amphibious Gods?

Is this linked to humanity's connection with cetaceans, dolphins and whales, and with that related information accessed by channelers?

If you were looking at this from 'another place' would any of it matter?

Images and Website References

The Stories ... Buildings have stories ... You are playing out your story in the sea of time

Creation :: The Egg, [Female UFO] and the Pyramid [Male]

As is above, So is below ...

Brazilian Happenings -- 1967

Water UFO's Various Website Links

Aliens Under The Sea Timothy Good

UFO'S AND RELATED FILES


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> why is that so amusing, a common term used by the ancient egyptians directly relating to the topic in hand?
> 
> wank gods would have been funny, sky gods Im not sure I see it


Not the term, but the belief by people today. The main protagonists of the ancient astronaut theory were frauds trying to sell books. Hats off to them, it worked, but it's not right exploiting people. A bit like what "psychics" do, except they're worse.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

biglbs said:


> From the History Channel


Must be true then


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Not the term, but the belief by people today. The main protagonists of the ancient astronaut theory were frauds trying to sell books. Hats off to them, it worked, but it's not right exploiting people. A bit like what "psychics" do, except they're worse.


good post mate like it

the fact of the matter is (and im starting to forget what were talking about lol) that who actually really knows whats true and whats false... im not saying X theory is correct over Y theory...im glad everyone has their own theories, it would be a very boring world if we all thought the same!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Not the term, but the belief by people today. The main protagonists of the ancient astronaut theory were frauds trying to sell books. Hats off to them, it worked, but it's not right exploiting people. A bit like what "psychics" do, except they're worse.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mish said:


>


thats basically me


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Dorian Gray said:


> This is certainly fascinating stuff.
> 
> I am off to the gym now but will watch the videos later.
> 
> ...


Aristotle I think


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> thats basically me


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mish said:


>


but this is you


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> but this is you


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mish said:


>


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Alright you got me


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

In do find all this interesting as I'm not proposing anything other than the fact that much of what is accepted "truth" is either not or quite inaccurate, in the case of the Mayan's as I've said they had advanced knowledge of both astronomy and mathematical calculations relating to it, many many years before we had them in the west.

Also there is proof of European/white existence in Central/south america 2000 years ago - again in total contradiction to modern thinking.

Also with regards the Sphinx there have indeed been credible work undertaken on its dating Dr Robert Schoch has written a very good paper on this where numerous experts agree with him that the Sphinx is considerably older than claimed - which would blow out of the water the current theory around our understanding of Egyptology and understanding of how we evolved from the perspective of civilisations at least and their ability to erect monumental structures using complex methods and having a much greater ability to measure things such as celestial bodies and time etc... How for example did the Mayan's know of planets that they could never see without telescopes which were only supposedly discovered in the 18th and 19th century.

How could they calculate many of the calculi to do with the solar system etc... so accurately that it was not matched until the last 20 or so years?

Its a shame that most of the Mayan codex's were destroyed by the spanish and the 4 that remain have been extremely difficult to decipher, who knows what other "advanced" knowledge they once held.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Aristotle I think


An aristotle of top ping-pong tidley and all this will make sense:lol:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Aristotle I think


Correct pal  a gold star coming your way


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

does anyone think that there is a possibility that we look at old civilisations then backwards engineer our current knowledge untill we find something that we can fit into a romanticised ideal that old civilisations were more advanced than we are?

im not sure ive exlained myself very well there lol.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> does anyone think that there is a possibility that we look at old civilisations then backwards engineer our current knowledge untill we find something that we can fit into a romanticised ideal that old civilisations were more advanced than we are?
> 
> im not sure ive exlained myself very well there lol.


I know what you're trying to say but I'm too stoned to give a full answer so my answer is, maybe sometimes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> I know what you're trying to say but I'm too stoned to give a full answer so my answer is, maybe sometimes.


:lol:Not again:lol:


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Even more interesting is the Sumerian (first major civilisation on earth) account of how they gained their knowledge and again over 5000 years ago them knowing the existence of Pluto which we only "discovered" in 1930. It is also understood that the Sumerians recorded the colour of the atmospheres of Uranus and Neptune - when did we discover this - in 1989, many other things were recorded by this civilisation some of which are only now being confirmed.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tasty said:


> I know what you're trying to say but I'm too stoned to give a full answer so my answer is, maybe sometimes.


Lmao. Prob the perfect way to be when readin this thread :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> good post mate like it
> 
> the fact of the matter is (and im starting to forget what were talking about lol) that who actually really knows whats true and whats false... im not saying X theory is correct over Y theory...im glad everyone has their own theories, it would be a very boring world if we all thought the same!


I agree entirely. If Spielberg didn't believe in aliens we wouldn't have had CEOTTK. Imagination makes the world interesting, but there's some people out there who don't know how to distinguish between imagination and reality, or logic is a better term I guess.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> good post mate like it
> 
> the fact of the matter is (and im starting to forget what were talking about lol) that who actually really knows whats true and whats false... im not saying X theory is correct over Y theory...im glad everyone has their own theories, it would be a very boring world if we all thought the same!


Just to throw my own crazy imagination in to it, I believe that there have been incredibly advanced civilisations on Earth, just a natural disaster happens which has buried, or destroyed, all evidence.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Just to throw my own crazy imagination in to it, I believe that there have been incredibly advanced civilisations on Earth, just a natural disaster happens which has buried, or destroyed, all evidence.


you'd benefit from the video i posted a few pages back


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> you'd benefit from the video i posted a few pages back


Would have seen it but can't be ar5ed to trawl through 12 pages as I'm on my phone, I'll look when I get the laptop out.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Another theory. Maybe there was another advanced civilisation on this planet before mankind then man came along with our diseases and war and this other civilisation thought fcuk this and left...

Maybe leaving a pyramid as reminder that we are just guest on there planet.

Or I might just be talking s**t


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

The whole pi thing. Saying its that way because that is how it had to be to make them stay standing.

Ok go get 1000 people in the middle of a desert and see how Long it takes to build a pyramid based on "if it falls down we need to try again"

Scientists with power tools have struggled never mind just getting a lot of people together and "winging it"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> Another theory. Maybe there was another advanced civilisation on this planet before mankind then man came along with our diseases and war and this other civilisation thought fcuk this and left...
> 
> Maybe leaving a pyramid as reminder that we are just guest on there planet.
> 
> Or I might just be talking s**t


its a fair comment, all theories are fair, because we dont know!

just from the logic that even today we'd struggle to make such buildings, says to me personally either we had superior knowledge back then and some how lost it (thats partly explained in the video im going to repost as theres quite a few interested people now) or we had outside help... im not sure whether the outside help was from beings outside of this planet or maybe some sort of hybrid more advanced form of human being... I just think that if there was a more advanced race of human beings, why would they disapear and the less advanced beings survived.. the logic behind that doesnt quite add up in my head..


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just posting this again for those who wanted to see it, honestly Im not saying its all or any of its true, but if you have a spare bit of time and have an interest in where we may have come from, the pyramids, old technology etc.. this video WILL be of interest to you! Its very well put together, even if you don't find this stuff interesting, however why would you be reading this thread if you werent even a little intrigued 

- - - Updated - - -



MF88 said:


> Would have seen it but can't be ar5ed to trawl through 12 pages as I'm on my phone, I'll look when I get the laptop out.


reposted the vid matey


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Just posting this again for those who wanted to see it, honestly Im not saying its all or any of its true, but if you have a spare bit of time and have an interest in where we may have come from, the pyramids, old technology etc.. this video WILL be of interest to you! Its very well put together, even if you don't find this stuff interesting, however why would you be reading this thread if you werent even a little intrigued
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> reposted the vid matey


Thanks mate, I'll give it a good watch on Friday night when I've got more time. I love watching stuff like this when I'm making dinner. There's always some points that really make you think, but most of it is to be taken with a pinch of salt. You've gotta be able to realise if people are just trying to make a quick profit or if they actually believe what they preach. Take David Icke for example.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

rchippex said:


> Neutrinos have been known about for many decades both mathematically and by way of production in experiments so unfortunately you are wrong on that count. There was however a recent thought that CERN had discovered neutrinos travelling faster than light but this was found to be erroneous data and could not be reproduced. Believe me when I say that scientists above all others would be shouting this from the rooftops if it were found to be true regardless of what the government told them to do as it would have opened up a whole new world of discoveries and chances to grab funding and get their names in the history books. The whole reason science exists is to further our understanding of the universe and everything in it. If that meant rewriting the text books then so be it. It is not unheard of to challenge the very basis of our knowledge. In years past we had to come to terms with the earth not being flat, then the earth not being the centre of the universe.
> 
> I should add to this that I am very open minded and will always give a theory a chance until disproven. Just because I am a firm believer in good science it does not mean that I am not willing to entertain fanciful ideas. I would love to believe the aliens thing but my logical mind makes me question as many aspects of it as possible. I also enjoy the debate as it allows us all to engage our brains instead of reading 'rate my cycle' or ' I have boobs' threads :thumbup1:


I have to disagree, like i boldly said its my PERSONAL opinion, there is no proof to what im saying, just my opinion. and also the media is controlled, every ounce of it, so ye they could be shouting it from the roof tops but no one hear kuz everyones glued to the screens, the possibilities are limitless indeed, but are however limited kuz of this corrupt government illuminati NWO **** going on. ye i know i sound nuts...


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

scientists themselves were saying evn if it ISS proven to be true (neutrino's faster tha light) they would still remain skeptical. it just wouldnt happen. not publicly anyway.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> well they have found an accicent pyramid under the sea where the bermuda triangle is known to be. Ive read that an accicent merkaba lies there too..which could cause some of the strange and well documented events surrounding the bermuda triangle
> 
> to add - just what some thoeries suggest, ands thats all it is, whether or not its true,,


just read bout this, crazyy stuff! not much info about it though, how come they did'nt check the seabed along time ago? that would be the first thing i would av done!


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

hardgain said:


> Is that how Battlestar Galactica ended?? id always wondered... amazing


In a way yeah, probably should have posted some kind of spoiler alert but as it finished a few years ago I don't think it matters now!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> I have to disagree, like i boldly said its my PERSONAL opinion, there is no proof to what im saying, just my opinion. and also the media is controlled, every ounce of it, so ye they could be shouting it from the roof tops but no one hear kuz everyones glued to the screens, the possibilities are limitless indeed, but are however limited kuz of this corrupt government illuminati NWO **** going on. ye i know i sound nuts...


I know what your saying but a discovery as significant as that would leak properly eventually. I agree that there are higher forces at play when it comes to governments etc. That much is clear simply by observing the way they interact with each other and they various methods they employ to try and keep everyone living in their own little bubble. I dont think it sounds crazy at all. I love a good conspiracy theory myself. Some are totally ludicrous and obviously highly contrived but others have real substance to them.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> thats an urban myth isnt it?


Indeed but it also implies we oftenhttp://www.maa.org/mathland/mathtrek_09_13_04.html do not approach the engineering principles in the required manner.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Gotista said:


> scientists themselves were saying evn if it ISS proven to be true (neutrino's faster tha light) they would still remain skeptical. it just wouldnt happen. not publicly anyway.


i didnt think it was a neutrino they found to be faster then speed of light...perhaps it was i cant remember and google seems to confirm it is indeed a neutrino.. when it hit the lead object before the light, scientists couldnt believe it, said there MUST of been an error somewhere, so from when i last read about this they were going to go through all the data and re-run the test, anyone know if they've done this yet?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

cant embed a BBC video, but take a look at this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00lfwzw


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> i didnt think it was a neutrino they found to be faster then speed of light...perhaps it was i cant remember and google seems to confirm it is indeed a neutrino.. when it hit the lead object before the light, scientists couldnt believe it, said there MUST of been an error somewhere, so from when i last read about this they were going to go through all the data and re-run the test, anyone know if they've done this yet?


was defi neutrinos and as far as i recall, they have re-set up the tests, repeated them but not managed to get the same result so it is put down to experimental error, most likely a spurious result from the kit used to make the measurements.



Gotista said:


> scientists themselves were saying evn if it ISS proven to be true (neutrino's faster tha light) they would still remain skeptical. it just wouldnt happen. not publicly anyway.


skeptical yes, because it goes against all current beliefs of physics so no scientist would put his name to something like that from a one off experiment.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> yeah man it was, watch this, swear they said daily results are showing the same...daily!? http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00lfwzw


will give that a watch later mate! cheers for link cos its something im very interested in 

but daily, before they had reset all the kit up i think.... once they had gone through all that process i think it went but until ive seen the vid, i may well be talking bollox lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> fair enough, good shout.. I reckon (and here comes the conspricay part LOL) even if it was proven to be true, they'd keep that very secret, because really if it is possible, theres all sorts of dangers which lie within that and in the wrong hands could be pretty bad, so for our own safety it would probably be wise anyhow!


warp drives 

we could build the enterprise!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive got an invisible time machine


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> ive got an invisible time machine


show off


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> show off


I've not really, I made it up


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've not really, I made it up


ash.. we've discussed fibs before haven't we.. don't make me have to whack out my naughty stick again


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> ash.. we've discussed fibs before haven't we.. don't make me have to whack out my naughty stick again


cant help it Matt. I keep trying but it just happens :sad:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> cant help it Matt. I keep trying but it just happens :sad:


ok, im going to have to whack out the naughty stick. I though you knew better than this


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> ok, im going to have to whack out the naughty stick. I though you knew better than this


not if I bend light and break the naughty stick before you pick it up.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> not if I bend light and break the naughty stick before you pick it up.


given my knowledge of time travel, I've already taken that into account, and lets just say, in 50years time, you're ****ed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> given my knowledge of time travel, I've already taken that into account, and lets just say, in 50years time, you're ****ed


**** it then, im going the pub


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> **** it then, im going the pub


if thats within the next 20 minutes, I wouldn't

- - - Updated - - -

time travel trap, soz


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.soulsofdistortion.nl/SODA_chapter8.html

Good read on the technology required to construct the Giza pyramid.

Summary - It wern't egyptian peasant slaves with balls of rock on sticks.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You should check out the series Ancient Aliens or the books by Gayham Hancock... I think Hancock is the leading expert on alternate histories for ancient egypt.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Also I think that the Zahi Hawass and the established Egyptologists for what ever reason are holding back information and also either very stupid or are misleading as in the earlier part of the 20th century a subterranean city was found and actually partly explored under the Giza Plateau and at that time the assumption was made that the Pyramids were a part of a huge initiation ceremony etc....

*"The City" deep in huge natural cavern*

*
*

*
Archaeologists in charge of the discovery were "bewildered" at what they had unearthed, and stated that the city was the most beautifully planned they had ever seen. It is replete with temples, pastel-painted peasant dwellings, workshops, stables and other buildings including a palace. Complete with hydraulic under-ground waterways, it has a perfect drainage system along with other modern amenities.*

*
*

*
The intriguing question that arises out of the discovery is: where is that city today?*

*
*

*
Its secret location was recently revealed to a select group of people who were given permission to explore and film the city. It exists in a huge natural cavern system below the Giza Plateau that extends out in an easterly direction under Cairo. Its main entry is from inside the Sphinx, with stairs cut into rock that lead down to the cavern below the bedrock of the River Nile. *

*
*

*
The expedition carried down generators and inflatable rafts and travelled along an underground river that led to a lake one kilometer wide. On the shores of the lake nestles the city, and permanent lighting is provided by large crystalline balls set into the cavern walls and ceiling. A second entry to the city is found in stairs leading up to the basement of the Coptic Church in old Cairo (Babylon). Drawing from narratives of people "living in the Earth" given in the books of Genesis, Jasher and Enoch, it is possible that the city was originally called Gigal. *

*
*

*
Film footage of the expedition was shot and a documentary called Chamber of the Deep was made and subsequently shown to private audiences. It was originally intended to release the footage to the general public, but for some reason it was withheld. *

*
*

*
A multi-faceted spherical crystalline object the size of a baseball was brought up from the city, and its supernatural nature was demonstrated at a recent conference in Australia. Deep within the solid object are various hieroglyphs that slowly turn over like pages of a book when mentally requested to do so by whoever holds the object. That remarkable item revealed an unknown form of technology and was recently sent to NASA in the USA for analysis. *

*
*

*
Historical documents recorded that, during the 20th century, staggering discoveries not spoken of today were made at Giza and Mt Sinai, and Egyptian rumors of the discovery of another underground city within a 28-mile radius of the Great Pyramid abound. In 1964, more than 30 enormous, multilevelled subsurface cities were discovered in the old Turkish kingdom of Cappadocia.*

*
*

*
One city alone contained huge caverns, rooms and hallways that archaeologists estimated supported as many as 2,000 households, providing living facilities for 8,000 to 10,000 people. Their very existence constitutes evidence that many such subterranean worlds lie waiting to be found below the surface of the Earth.*

*
*

*
Excavations at Giza have revealed underground subways, temples, sarcophagi and one interconnected subterranean city, and validation that underground passageways connected the Sphinx to the Pyramids is another step towards proving that the whole complex is carefully and specifically thought out. *

*
*


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Dav1 said:


> Also I think that the Zahi Hawass and the established Egyptologists for what ever reason are holding back information ....


Yeah pretty much agree they are holding back. Could it be due to religion?


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Dav1 said:


> Also I think that the Zahi Hawass and the established Egyptologists for what ever reason are holding back information and also either very stupid or are misleading as in the earlier part of the 20th century a subterranean city was found and actually partly explored under the Giza Plateau and at that time the assumption was made that the Pyramids were a part of a huge initiation ceremony etc....
> 
> *"The City" deep in huge natural cavern*
> 
> ...


ProofOrDidntHappen.

Surely you must have some links to evidence of some desctription. For such an elaborate story I find it VERY difficult to believe that no pictures or anything would have emerged.

With all due respect unless there is some kind of proof it is no more true than any story I could make up off the top of my head.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> i didnt think it was a neutrino they found to be faster then speed of light...perhaps it was i cant remember and google seems to confirm it is indeed a neutrino.. when it hit the lead object before the light, scientists couldnt believe it, said there MUST of been an error somewhere, so from when i last read about this they were going to go through all the data and re-run the test, anyone know if they've done this yet?


yes, this is what is being discussed, they did another test somwhere else i think and revealed it to be an error. basically.... no, its not faster than light


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> yes, this is what is being discussed, they did another test somwhere else i think and revealed it to be an error. basically.... no, its not faster than light


Yep, there were a few teams who all tried to repeat the results but none were able to.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

rchippex said:


> I know what your saying but a discovery as significant as that would leak properly eventually. I agree that there are higher forces at play when it comes to governments etc. That much is clear simply by observing the way they interact with each other and they various methods they employ to try and keep everyone living in their own little bubble. I dont think it sounds crazy at all. I love a good conspiracy theory myself. Some are totally ludicrous and obviously highly contrived but others have real substance to them.


agreed  like the moon landing for example lol


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> agreed  like the moon landing for example lol


lol lets not go there yet :lol:

untitled.bmp

untitled.bmp


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> was defi neutrinos and as far as i recall, they have re-set up the tests, repeated them but not managed to get the same result so it is put down to experimental error, most likely a spurious result from the kit used to make the measurements.
> 
> exactly! thats why im of the opinion they would hide the truth! its too big! the world would change! i think it actually is faster than light and there is technology out there the public has no knowledge of
> 
> skeptical yes, because it goes against all current beliefs of physics so no scientist would put his name to something like that from a one off experiment.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> was defi neutrinos and as far as i recall, they have re-set up the tests, repeated them but not managed to get the same result so it is put down to experimental error, most likely a spurious result from the kit used to make the measurements.
> 
> yes dailyyy!!!
> 
> skeptical yes, because it goes against all current beliefs of physics so no scientist would put his name to something like that from a one off experiment.





Matt 1 said:


> yeah man it was, watch this, swear they said daily results are showing the same...daily!? http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00lfwzw


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rchippex lots of lies being given out and information withheld by the establishment, this good enough for you;



I also think a British explorer has found some of the natural system but not from the sphinx which the official dig did.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> was defi neutrinos and as far as i recall, they have re-set up the tests, repeated them but not managed to get the same result so it is put down to experimental error, most likely a spurious result from the kit used to make the measurements.
> 
> lol! ok fine not YET! this thread is last forever!
> 
> skeptical yes, because it goes against all current beliefs of physics so no scientist would put his name to something like that from a one off experiment.





rchippex said:


> lol lets not go there yet :lol:


- - - Updated - - -

why am i multiquoting wtf??!!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Gotista said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> why am i multiquoting wtf??!!


This quoting system does my head in.

Davy. Im sorry but I do not accept that as reasonable evidence. Sorry. You are more than entitled to believe it yourself. This is only my opinion. Maybe we need to try and fund a UK-M egypt away mission and see what we turn up. :beer:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

this is the thread that just keeps on giving........

.... headaches! pmsl


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

im in!!  :thumb:


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> this is the thread that just keeps on giving........
> 
> .... headaches! pmsl


isent it suppose to say " abs on a skinny guy are like boobs on a fat girl, they just dnt count"..... ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:laughriceless this thread,good fella's in here imo:lol:

Now ommmm......ommmmmmm......ommmmmmm


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lets keep this thread going v interesting


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

i think the thread is still going, just that everyone is doing there reading and research and a full blown debate is gna kick off overthe weekend lool :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :laughriceless this thread,good fella's in here imo:lol:
> 
> Now ommmm......ommmmmmm......ommmmmmm


No we are all ...............................Ommmmmmmm....................ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmming!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ive only really scratched the surface with this stuff...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> ive only really scratched the surface with this stuff...


Shhhhhhhhhhhh Matt.....Ommmmmmm..........OMMMMMMMM


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

****s gonna get real. real soon.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok lads, this guy Lou on YT has posted alot of stuff like this, I just don't think it's faked, srs.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

We setting a time for this massive debate to kick off, I need to get stocked up on coke, Absinth and valium


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting points guys, been too busy this week to come online but will read this weekend :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> We setting a time for this massive debate to kick off, I need to get stocked up on coke, Absinth and valium


Still ommmmmmmmmmm........................................


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Maybe they just built them for a laugh so one day we would sit on computers trying to figure it all out


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> ****s gonna get real. real soon.


Isn't it the 21st of December that the poles change?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Isn't it the 21st of December that the poles change?


What,end of harvest and home ya mean?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Isn't it the 21st of December that the poles change?


shift in consciousness


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thought on this?:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Thought on this?:


Just looks like dust or debris. You really think that aliens would come millions and millions of miles to float around then p1ss off again? You know how much fuel that would take and how big their tank would have to be to fuel the trip here AND the return trip? And don't start talking about wormholes, because in Stephen Hawking's own words "these real-life time tunnels are just a billion-trillion-trillionths of a centimetre across. Way too small for a human to pass through". So an alien that small ain't gonna steer a huge mother ship through one.

Also regarding December 21st, it's b0llocks. Can't wait till we all wake up as usual on the 22nd and some people realise just how embarrassingly stupid they've been.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Also, I think some of you people are more suited to a wacko forum like ATS. Seriously people.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Just looks like dust or debris. You really think that aliens would come millions and millions of miles to float around then p1ss off again? You know how much fuel that would take and how big their tank would have to be to fuel the trip here AND the return trip? And don't start talking about wormholes, because in Stephen Hawking's own words "these real-life time tunnels are just a billion-trillion-trillionths of a centimetre across. Way too small for a human to pass through". So an alien that small ain't gonna steer a huge mother ship through one.
> 
> Also regarding December 21st, it's b0llocks. Can't wait till we all wake up as usual on the 22nd and some people realise just how embarrassingly stupid they've been.


Ah but at the end of the day, no one fcuking knows mate do they!

Agree with you about the 21st though... Me dads birthday on the 22nd and he wont be happy if we are wrong lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ah but at the end of the day, no one fcuking knows mate do they!
> 
> Agree with you about the 21st though... Me dads birthday on the 22nd and he wont be happy if we are wrong lol


Nobody knows, but common sense, an education and no hard evidence helps.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Nobody knows, but common sense, an education and no hard evidence helps.


Common sense has nothing to do with it mate and neither does an education, we dont even know what lies beneath our seas let alone out there so for anyone to think without doubt that no aliens (for want of a better word) exist is rather closed minded, the fact of the matter is we dont know, i agree there is no concrete proof but when you weigh up just how fcuking vast it is out there and the fact we know so little in reality about it then i for one if i were a betting man would def not put my house on there not being something out there.

When you think how far our civizilization has come (or not lol) in the last 100 yrs its not that bigger jump to assume that IF there are other life forms about they are more advanced than us.

But then we dont fcuking know do we!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Common sense has nothing to do with it mate and neither does an education, we dont even know what lies beneath our seas let alone out there so for anyone to think without doubt that no aliens (for want of a better word) exist is rather closed minded, the fact of the matter is we dont know, i agree there is no concrete proof but when you weigh up just how fcuking vast it is out there and the fact we know so little in reality about it then i for one if i were a betting man would def not put my house on there not being something out there.
> 
> When you think how far our civizilization has come (or not lol) in the last 100 yrs its not that bigger jump to assume that IF there are other life forms about they are more advanced than us.
> 
> But then we dont fcuking know do we!


Never said there was no other life forms out there, just said they haven't visited Earth. If they have, then show me some solid proof.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MF88 said:


> Never said there was no other life forms out there, just said they haven't visited Earth. If they have, then show me some solid proof.


Sorry never read your post properly..

No one can show you that as we both know.. But i cant prove they havent either.

Its one of lifes mysteries!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Sorry never read your post properly..
> 
> No one can show you that as we both know.. But i cant prove they havent either.
> 
> Its one of lifes mysteries!


That's because you can't prove a negative. It's like me saying have you got any proof that you weren't banged by a 17 inch rainbow coloured buttplug last night?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

from a mathematical viewpoint other intelligent life has to exist somewhere else in the universe , that they have stayed away from us may also mean theres more intelligent life out there


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MF88 said:


> That's because you can't prove a negative. It's like me saying have you got any proof that you weren't banged by a 17 inch rainbow coloured buttplug last night?


Ah but i could prove that.. id just show you my ass!

Slightly concerned you thought of a butt plug for your argument but each to their own i guess 

Im not saying they have visited, im saying i dont know, and you can say about 'you cant prove a negative' as much as you like but as you agreed with me earlier, no one does knows, if you knew for sh!t sure they hadnt then you my friend would be a very very famous man!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

pugster said:


> from a mathematical viewpoint other intelligent life has to exist somewhere else in the universe , that they have stayed away from us may also mean theres more intelligent life out there


You may be onto something there lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ah but i could prove that.. id just show you my ass!
> 
> Slightly concerned you thought of a butt plug for your argument but each to their own i guess
> 
> Im not saying they have visited, im saying i dont know, and you can say about 'you cant prove a negative' as much as you like but as you agreed with me earlier, no one does knows, if you knew for sh!t sure they hadnt then you my friend would be a very very famous man!


I'll give that one a miss, thanks for the offer though mate.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MF88 said:


> I'll give that one a miss, thanks for the offer though mate.


Sure? its a nice ass, i work out :wink:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

liar!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So aliens have big fuel tanks eh? What do they use petrol? @MF88

You really ought to not be so blinkered & think science & what we actually know, is the only truth. I guess you beleive in the 'big bang' & all that nonsense!

Btw you obv didn't watch all of the vid, because there are flies & birds at the start.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> So aliens have big fuel tanks eh? What do they use petrol? @MF88
> 
> You really ought to not be so blinkered & think science & what we actually know, is the only truth. I guess you beleive in the 'big bang' & all that nonsense!
> 
> Btw you obv didn't watch all of the vid, because there are flies & birds at the start.


did the big bang not happen then?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.allaboutwildlife.com/posts/newly-discovered-animal-species/4162



MF88 said:


> That's because you can't prove a negative. It's like me saying have you got any proof that you weren't banged by a 17 inch rainbow coloured buttplug last night?


Prove he was and prove they have or have not,you cannot as there is no proof either way,like we did not know about these until recently

See above,sorry!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Just looks like dust or debris. You really think that aliens would come millions and millions of miles to float around then p1ss off again? You know how much fuel that would take and how big their tank would have to be to fuel the trip here AND the return trip? And don't start talking about wormholes, because in Stephen Hawking's own words "these real-life time tunnels are just a billion-trillion-trillionths of a centimetre across. Way too small for a human to pass through". So an alien that small ain't gonna steer a huge mother ship through one.
> 
> Also regarding December 21st, it's b0llocks. Can't wait till we all wake up as usual on the 22nd and some people realise just how embarrassingly stupid they've been.


Maybe that's why petrol prices have gone up? The government and fuel businesses clicked on to aliens spending big money at the pumps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumb:



Shady45 said:


> Maybe that's why petrol prices have gone up? The government and fuel businesses clicked on to aliens spending big money at the pumps


 :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> liar!


I would say i will show you ash but i know you will call my chuff........ i mean bluff


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> did the big bang not happen then?


Don't know if this is one of your famous sarcastic & often very funny comments, or a real question. 

But no, the big bang is just yet another unprovable theory. Because as we all know, God made the world in 7 days! :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Don't know if this is one of your famous sarcastic & often very funny comments, or a real question.
> 
> But no, the big bang is just yet another unprovable theory. Because as we all know, God made the world in 7 days! :whistling:


no not sarcastic 

was genuine question as Brian Cox reckons it did happen and he is a very clever bloke with big teeth.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> did the big bang not happen then?


if it didnt then who the fcuk is this Penny that i think about whilst wnaking myself to sleep on a night????


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> no not sarcastic
> 
> was genuine question as Brian Cox reckons it did happen and he is a very clever bloke with big teeth.


Well it's a theory & it makes the creation of the universe nice & explainable. I'm sure Cox could demonstrate to me how it's all true, but it seems all to neat.


----------

